# a 1/75 Ranger was KIA today...



## dknob (Jun 14, 2011)

Although the family has been notified, I'm going to wait for the public release to come out before I release his name.

RIP Ranger..


----------



## Muppet (Jun 15, 2011)

Rest in peace Ranger. I am assuming you knew him and if you did, my condolences.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 15, 2011)

Rest easy, Ranger...


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP Ranger.. blue skies


----------



## Dame (Jun 15, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this dknob. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 15, 2011)

I sorry to hear Dknob.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP.

RLTW.


----------



## Robal2pl (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP  

Condolences to family and all his friends.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP Ranger...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP

I hate it when we lose them.

LL


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 15, 2011)

Rest In Peace,  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 15, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.  My thoughts and prayers go out to family and friends.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2011)

The Ranger has been named.

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/June/110615-01.html

Staff Sgt. Jeremy Andrew Katzenberger, Company B, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 16, 2011)

Rest Easy Little Brother, condolences to his wife and son.

RLTW!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## Servimus (Jun 16, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Centermass (Jun 16, 2011)

Rest easy Ranger.

Valhalla has you now.

~S~


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 16, 2011)

RIP Ranger


----------



## scrapdog (Jun 19, 2011)

RIP Ranger


----------

